# The BEST and the WORST Games of 2008



## duo2nd (Dec 3, 2008)

Well it's going to be 2009 and we're now expecting a lot of new games next years in all consoles. Some will be good, some will not be good. So....


What's the best or the worst game this year?


----------



## Hyenaworks (Dec 3, 2008)

Best?  Wrath of the Lich King.

Worst?  FFXII-Revenant Wings...worst RTS EVER!  Square-Enix is banned from RTSs.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 3, 2008)

Best: really can't say. Didn't play anything that made me go "WOW!"
Worst: Easy. GTA IV. Only rented it, and glad I did. Total snoozefest.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 3, 2008)

Subterranian Animism for the PC deserves to be among the best, though as far as the "fun factor" goes Brawl is also up there due to the hours upon hours of online play I've had with friends. Game itself probably isn't the greatest in the world, but if you're always wanting to play it for whatever reason that probably doesn't matter too much.


----------



## GrundMoon (Dec 3, 2008)

Best: Little Big Planet
Worst: COD: WOW


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 3, 2008)

best: take a wild guess...
worst: I don't play any bad games, d'uh


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 3, 2008)

Best:World ends with you.
worst: Ghost squad :l


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 3, 2008)

tough one...
best: i dont really know... i didnt play that many games this year.
on the PC id say fallout 3. 
on the wii... difficult^^ id say brawl as best multiplayer game and okami as best singleplayer game.

worst: wii music. some like it but IMHO its pure fail^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 3, 2008)

ur mom's pure fail


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 3, 2008)

I hated End War, I *loved* Fallout 3.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 3, 2008)

Hyenaworks said:


> Worst?  FFXII-Revenant Wings...worst RTS EVER!  Square-Enix is banned from RTSs.



That was actually released this year? That's funny....I remember actually going out to buy Jeanne d'Arc and seeing that game out there...unless you're of course talking about the PAL version, I think that came out this year some time. 


Best: Honestly I think it's a tie between Tales of Vesperia and The World Ends with You. If you ask me, this really was a good year for DS gamers, especially those who aren't too macho to play JRPGs since there were QUITE a bit of games released out here. (Yes, I am FULLY aware that The World Ends With You and Final Fantasy Tactics A2 were out last year in Japan but not out here)

Worst: Either Call of Duty, World at War because I hope a negative critical reception and sales will finally teach game developers their lesson that when you take the effort to AVOID shiny-powersuit-wearing-heroes-fighting-aliens and World War 2 it's received better and stands out more.

...or Turok 3,  because this is another FPS that really should be teaching us that ripping off Doom and Aliens is what caused games like this to take up space on the shelves.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 3, 2008)

Best: Left for Dead
Worst: _____ < I dont know...


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 3, 2008)

Best: Left 4 Dead, MGS4, Mario Kart Wii, Dead Space, a few I'm missing for sure.
Worst: Fallout 3, Fable 2, GTA IV, CoD WoW, Turok, Burnout Paradise, Too Human, DMC 4, EndWar, The Force Unleashed, Mercs 2, Spore, probably a few more...


----------



## Lowblock (Dec 3, 2008)

Best: Resident Evil 4, again
Worst: HL2

Old games, but relavent thread


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Dec 18, 2008)

Best: Rock Band 2
Worst: ...hmm...what have I played this year... Probably GTA IV. I want a jetpack, dammit!


----------



## psycoskunk (Dec 18, 2008)

Best: Dead Rising, Super Smash Bros. Brawl, Rock Band 2
Worst: Guitar Hero World Tour and Sonic Unleashed


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 18, 2008)

Best: A fight between Fallout 3 and Dead Space
Worst: Legendary and Sonic Unleashed.


----------



## Lukar (Dec 18, 2008)

Hyenaworks said:


> Worst?  FFXII-Revenant Wings...worst RTS EVER!  Square-Enix is banned from RTSs.



Um... Didn't that come out _last_ year?

Best - The World Ends With You (NDS) | Rock Band 2 (Multiplatform) | Super Smash Bros. Brawl (Wii) | Guitar Hero: World Tour (Multiplatform) | Gears of War 2 (360) | Kingdom Hearts Re:Chain of Memories (PS2) | Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII (PSP)

Worst - Any casual game (Any console)


----------



## Winter Forest (Dec 18, 2008)

Best: Fallout 3 
Worst: The Forced Unleashed
Runner Up: Fable 2 (oh come on, you know the dog is the best part)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 18, 2008)

Lukar said:


> Worst - Any casual game (Any console)



I shun you for dishing LittleBigPlanet then...

----
Best: MegaMan 9 anyone? I've played the demo and yet to dl the game.
I don't why TFU is being shunned, I found the environments and visuals to be stunning.
LBP
PikelJunk Eden. 2-D pollen gathering, seed spouter, spectra collecting platformer with a timer and surround sound booming score. 'Nuff said.

The worst: From the demos and what I've heard so far, Alone in the Dark: Inferno with it's unstellar scripting and some music going over dialogue and just a mess through a level.


----------



## Horrorshow (Dec 18, 2008)

Gears 2 kicked some serious ass.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Dec 18, 2008)

Hyenaworks said:


> Best?  Wrath of the Lich King.
> 
> Worst?  FFXII-Revenant Wings...worst RTS EVER!  Square-Enix is banned from RTSs.



What didn't you like about RW? I actually haven't finished that one. I kept getting distracted by other games, but just remember the stylus based battle system was kind of awkward and caused me to lose a lot.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 18, 2008)

I wouldn't consider Lich King a new game...since it's the same old wow with a few addons. Compulsive hype is keeping it alive.
This is what we would call an expansion--which people are deviating from.


----------



## Kajet (Dec 19, 2008)

Best: Audio Surf

Worst: pretty much everything else that wasn't in the orange box

Seriously what was released this year *WORTH ANYTHING?*


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 19, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Best: Audio Surf
> 
> Worst: pretty much everything else that wasn't in the orange box
> 
> Seriously what was released this year *WORTH ANYTHING?*



... this has been claimed one of the best years for gamers.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 19, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> ... this has been claimed one of the best years for gamers.


Sure about that? I keep hearing it's been a rather mediocre year for gaming...


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Dec 19, 2008)

Best: Gran Turismo 5: Prologue, Halo 3, Gears of War 2

Worst: Turning Point: Fall of Liberty, that game was just crap.

Honorable Mention: The Darkness (Was in '07, so I never got to say it )


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm in ur 2008. Surfin mah audios.
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197972546480/stats/AudioSurf


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 19, 2008)

Best: Dwarf Fortress
Worst: Spore


----------



## lowlow64 (Dec 19, 2008)

Best: Gran Turismo 5 Prolouge, Fallout 3, Grid, GTA IV
Worst: NFS Pro Street


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Dec 19, 2008)

lowlow64 said:


> Best: Grid, GTA IV
> Worst: NFS Pro Street


On the best part: I'm lost my memory SOO bad I forgot those two were released this year ._.

On the Worst part: You are sooo right, NFS: Prostreet REALLY sucked.


----------



## MattHawk12 (Dec 19, 2008)

best: Sonic Unleashed, Sonic Chronicles, Final Fantasy games, Halo, Garry's Mod, etc

worst: superman 64, ET, etc


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 19, 2008)

MattHawk12 said:


> best: Sonic Unleashed, Sonic Chronicles, Final Fantasy games, Halo, Garry's Mod, etc
> 
> worst: superman 64, ET, etc




God damn. It says 2008.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 19, 2008)

As much as I liked Sonic Chronicles, I'd hesitate to call it one of the best... Mostly since its only replay value is a New Game+ and the sake of seeing any dialogue you skipped if you just wanted to get on with the game.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 19, 2008)

I haven't gotten the liberty of playing too many games from 2008, but I think it's safe to say Super Smash Bros. Brawl and Mario Kart Wii were amongst the best.  Same goes for Apollo Justice.  I'm also enjoying the heck out of Megaman 9 (and I just got it yesterday as a gift), but I haven't cleared the game yet, so... no opinions on that one.

I can't think of any bad games at the moment, though.

...I'll probably get flamed for saying this, but I don't think casual games should be rated whatsoever.  "Wii Music one of the worst"?  Games like that don't have an actual in-game goal; they're just a pick-up-and-play sort of game that aims to quench one's boredom.  There's no story and the graphics shouldn't matter much (only as long as the animation is smooth and not much of an eyesore).  They're all about having a good time, preferably with others (but it works if you're alone and bored enough; I still pop in Wii Sports every now and then).  Now that I think about it, Animal Crossing comes to mind.

But, you know, it's the Internet.  Feel free to express yourself and such.

*puts up a Shield Î± and hides behind it*


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Dec 19, 2008)

Best: Super Smash Brothers Barwl, No More Heros and The World Ends With You

Worst: Dragon Ball Z Iffinite World and Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia


----------



## MattHawk12 (Dec 20, 2008)

Kesteh said:


> God damn. It says 2008.


 oh yeah, forgot >.<


----------



## mapdark (Dec 20, 2008)

Best I've played this year : GTA IV 

Worst that I certinaly DID NOT play : Barbie does (insert random girlish activity here)


XD


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 20, 2008)

Hyenaworks said:


> Worst? FFXII-Revenant Wings...worst RTS EVER! Square-Enix is banned from RTSs.


 And to think I was gonna get that... And still will ^^

Best ~ Probably Fable 2
Worst ~ Really don't know.


----------



## DragonRift (Dec 20, 2008)

Of all the games I played this year:

Best of 2008: *Metal Gear Solid 4*, *Gears of War 2*

Honorable Mentions: *Left 4 Dead*, *Dead Space*, *Super Smash Bros. Brawl*



Worst of 2008: *Ninja Gaiden II*

Not exactly "worst", but most disappointing: *Star Wars: The Force Unleashed*, *Silent Hill: Homecoming*, *Infinite Undiscovery*


----------



## DragonRift (Dec 20, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Sure about that? I keep hearing it's been a rather mediocre year for gaming...



Yeah, if all you own is a Wii...


----------



## AlexX (Dec 20, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> Yeah, if all you own is a Wii...


No, because I'm hearing that statement from all forms of gamers (PC gamers included).


----------



## Kajet (Dec 20, 2008)

mapdark said:


> Worst that I certinaly DID NOT play : Barbie does (insert random girlish activity city here)
> 
> 
> XD



Dallas?


----------



## duo2nd (Dec 20, 2008)

Best:
Subterranean Animism (Good Touhou game, BUT hard on AI)
Tatsunoko VS Capcom (YES WERE EXPECTING A GOOD VS SERIES FROM CAPCOM THIS YEAR )
Super Robot Wars Z (Bandai-Namco, you've done it again with this one)
Kirby Super Star Ultra (Ahh.....nostalga..... )
BlazBlue: Calamity Trigger (Not the best but it's a promising title by Ishiwatari himself)
Super Smash Bros. Brawl (Oh I adore this one! I need a Wii to beat Sonic up!)

WORST:
Spore (Overrated)
COD: WOW (Overrated too)


----------



## AlexX (Dec 20, 2008)

duo2nd said:


> Subterranean Animism (Good Touhou game, BUT hard on AI)


I'm convinced that I'm making a lot of the spellcards in that game a lot more difficult than they actually are... For example, I know I can capture Utsuho's final spellcard without having to bomb or get killed, but I can't sem to do it right now... Same with most of Satori's "recollection" spellcards.

By the way, who do you usually play as? I used to play as Marisa type C a lot, but now that I can avoid dying more I'm having fun with Marisa type B.


----------



## duo2nd (Dec 20, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I'm convinced that I'm making a lot of the spellcards in that game a lot more difficult than they actually are... For example, I know I can capture Utsuho's final spellcard without having to bomb or get killed, but I can't sem to do it right now... Same with most of Satori's "recollection" spellcards.
> 
> By the way, who do you usually play as? I used to play as Marisa type C a lot, but now that I can avoid dying more I'm having fun with Marisa type B.



Marisa B and Reimu A


----------



## AlexX (Dec 20, 2008)

duo2nd said:


> Marisa B and Reimu A


Glad to see more love for Marisa type B, as most people who use Marisa seem to prefer her type A. I'm going to experiment a bit more with Reimu's styles sometime, but for now I'm trying to beat Normal mode with Marisa's type B.

Actually, since you're a touhou fan, I may have an opportunity for you... I'll PM you on the main site about it.


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 21, 2008)

duo2nd said:


> BlazBlue: Calamity Trigger (Not the best but it's a promising title by Ishiwatari himself)


it looks so good

also,

best:  WotLK, TWEWY, Brawl, Rock Band 2, 
worst: budokai
most disappointing: soul caliber 4, mario kart wii
runner up to the best:  gears of war 2


----------



## Slash330003 (Dec 21, 2008)

Best-Rockband 2 (<3) and Sonic Unleashed
Worst- the ones that sucked....


----------



## pheonix (Dec 21, 2008)

Best: can't really decide, this year was a sad one for video games IMO.
worst: too many horrible ones that tie for this position.


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Dec 21, 2008)

Best:Hard to say...Fallout 3 lived up to my expectations
Worst: Crisis core...god did that game bite!


----------



## fangborn (Dec 22, 2008)

best:wotlk
worst: don't buy many games. cant really say


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 22, 2008)

Best: Left 4 Dead (Only rented it, but its amazing)
Worst: End War. (Srly... the gameplay isn't good...)


----------



## LordWibble (Dec 24, 2008)

Best: Fallout 3, Fable II, Fallout 3, Dead Space, Assassin's Creed, Fallout 3, Prince of Persia.

Worst: Far Cry 2, by a huuuuuuuge margin.


----------



## TheComet (Dec 25, 2008)

BEST: Fallout 3, GTA IV, Gears 2, Wrath of the Lich King, Spore, Castle Crashers

can't really say the worst, I do my best to avoid games that look, are reviewed as, and am told by countless others, suck.


----------



## nek0chan (Dec 26, 2008)

Best game for me at least on the DS was: the world ends with you. 
worst. i have to agree relevant wings blew major balls


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 26, 2008)

Kesteh said:


> I wouldn't consider Lich King a new game...since it's the same old wow with a few addons. Compulsive hype is keeping it alive.



Then why is Grand Theft Auto IV being handed perfect scores?


----------



## Sylvine (Dec 26, 2008)

Best is TF2, hands down. 

What? It came out in 2007? 
I don't care. Nothing better came along in 2008 yet  

Worst: Hm. Worst of 2008 or worst I've played? Because I tend not to play bad games XD I was, however, quite disappointed by SSBB. I know, I'm gonna get crucified for that, but I really was expecting something way better of it. 

~Sylv


----------



## BrandedHawk91 (Dec 29, 2008)

Best: Soulcalibur 4, Gears of War 2, CoD: WaW
Disappointments: Fable II, Sonic Unleashed
Worst: Ninja Gaiden II, among others...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 29, 2008)

Sylvine said:


> Best is TF2, hands down.
> 
> What? It came out in 2007?
> I don't care. Nothing better came along in 2008 yet
> ...



*crucifies you*
D:


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 29, 2008)

Best: SSBB
Worst: Wotlk


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 29, 2008)

good boy *pets Lucario*


----------



## WanderingRambler (Dec 29, 2008)

hmm
Best: Fallout 3, GTA IV, Fable 2, Left 4 Dead
Worst: Two Worlds (a steaming pile of crap that I wish never went in my console in the first place...?I think it came out in 2008?), and every crap shovelware title made for movies that don't even do well


----------



## nek0chan (Dec 30, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> good boy *pets Lucario*



lol who is a good boy


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 30, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Worst: Wotlk



what
_really_


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 30, 2008)

b-but... Death Knights are fun ;~;

my updated opinion:

Best: SSBB, Mario kart Wii, WotLk (yes, call me a WoW geek, but the new addon is awesome, everyone who says it sucks hates WoW in general or doesn't play it)
Worst: Wii Music (srsly, I regret that I've spent more than 100â‚¬ to get a Wii Board along with it ._. played it 2 days and never touched it again)


----------



## duo2nd (Dec 31, 2008)

Wait..why did you hate Wii Music?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 31, 2008)

duo2nd said:


> Wait..why did you hate Wii Music?


I don't hate it, I just said it's bad
it's really only for casual gamers, I've unlocked everything after an hour, tried every instrument and absolved every drum lesson
it's fun with friends, but they mostly do crap, me as a music geek (I do music in real too) want to have everything sound good and perfect


----------



## WarTheifX (Dec 31, 2008)

Best: Gears of War 2, Left 4 Dead

Worst: Pussy family games.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 31, 2008)

WarTheifX said:


> Worst: Pussy family games.



Lego games?
Mario Kart?
SSBB?


----------



## WarTheifX (Dec 31, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Lego games?
> Mario Kart?
> SSBB?


 
First one, yes. Second, not really. SSBB, you're fuckin' kiddin', right? That one's win, mostly because I kick ass with Wolf.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 31, 2008)

But I sucsk with wolf so therefore it sucks.


----------



## Xander (Dec 31, 2008)

I think Professor Layton and the Curious Village deserves a mention. That was my favourite game of the year anyway  The worst one? Probably this.. xD
http://www.play.com/Games/DS/4-/5388291/My-Make-Up/Product.html


----------



## duo2nd (Dec 31, 2008)

Xander said:


> I think Professor Layton and the Curious Village deserves a mention. That was my favourite game of the year anyway  The worst one? Probably this.. xD
> http://www.play.com/Games/DS/4-/5388291/My-Make-Up/Product.html



Professor Layton and the Last Time Travel is also a good game too.


----------



## nek0chan (Jan 1, 2009)

audio surf if nobody mentioned it is an awesome chill game


----------



## Maikeru (Jan 1, 2009)

Best: Fallout 3 (PC/360/PS3), Rock Band 2 (every system), Persona 4 (PS2), Super Robot Taisen Z (PS2-JP -- well, this is a total bias thing)
Worst: Sonic Unleashed (Wii version), Guitar Hero On Tour (DS), Alone in the Dark, NFS Undercover (based on 360 version, but really, all of them... it's actually worse than Prostreet)


----------



## CatSoup996 (Jan 1, 2009)

Best- Left4Dead, or LittleBigPlanet
Worst- Not that the game is bad, but CoD:WaW is a huge disappointment after CoD4. The game is good, but there's just something missing from it. 

REAL WORST- Probably The Force Unleashed. There were so many things wrong with that fucking game. I can't believe I pre-ordered that shit.... ugh.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 1, 2009)

Maikeru said:


> Worst: Sonic Unleashed (Wii version)


Why is the Wii version the worst one? It doesn't have the annoying hub worlds or require any kind of fetch quests to enter levels...


----------

